# Security9



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Any long term reviews. Not what you heard or read, unless a recall, but first hand review.
The only thing I found from recent was 2018, so time to revisit.
Looking to possibly pick one up this week, if I find positive reviews.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

I for one am very interested in how the Security9 has held up to extreme round counts. The one I have experience with at the range has only 4k and counting. The Ruger Security9 that they are testing feels good to shoot and has been up till now very reliable. It gets cleaned, inspected and shot quite often by several different shooters. I had the chance to put many rounds down range with it so far and I like it as much as my SR9E(almost). For the price I would too consider the Security9. The only other ones I have shot is my range buddies Security9 compacts and they both beat the snot out of theirs with no reported issues. Good luck and look around there are many 9mms on the market that will fit your needs. There should be data somewhere on the Security9 and round count information.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

rickclark28 said:


> I for one am very interested in how the Security9 has held up to extreme round counts. The one I have experience with at the range has only 4k and counting. The Ruger Security9 that they are testing feels good to shoot and has been up till now very reliable. It gets cleaned, inspected and shot quite often by several different shooters. I had the chance to put many rounds down range with it so far and I like it as much as my SR9E(almost). For the price I would too consider the Security9. The only other ones I have shot is my range buddies Security9 compacts and they both beat the snot out of theirs with no reported issues. *Good luck and look around there are many 9mms on the market that will fit your needs. There should be data somewhere on the Security9 and round count information*.


LOL. 9MM doesn't fit my needs, wants, or preference, but one should be around for prosperity and all. 9MM came closer than I am comfortable with on two occasions, to getting me killed, it just didn't stop the fight. To be fair, I was working for Uncle and it was ball ammo, but still left the bad taste.
Finding anything newer than early 2018 is difficult, and I just haven't been able to. I guess one could read mind numbing threads on forums that I don't belong to, or want to, just to find some opinion by someone who may never venture out of the basement, or who may be a competitive or avid shooter. Just hard to say.
Thanks, I bought one and will pick it up in the next few days. Lots of rain in the forecast, so no telling when I will get out with it, but will report back with what I think of the thing when I do.
Cheers


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

You might want to compare the Ruger SR9C to the Security9 and shoot both. Personally, I think the SR9 is one of the finest Pistols Ruger has produced in it's size or class. (compact). Extremely rugged build quality, Steel throughout the gun at the stress points. VERY mild shooting.









Security9 on left, SR9C on right


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Ruger stopped production of the SR9c for a while. Many of us thought it was gone for good.
Now I see they are back in production and only available thru Sports South Distributor as an "exclusive" model.

https://www.ruger.com/products/srSeries/models.html

I wonder if any changes were made while out of production.

Sam


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Someone let me put couple of mags thru an SR9 several years ago. Gun wasn't for me. But, everyone likes something different, and that is fine too.


----------



## younobo (Jan 29, 2020)

rickclark28 said:


> I for one am very interested in how the Security9 has held up to extreme round counts. The one I have experience with at the range has only 4k and counting. The Ruger Security9 that they are testing feels good to shoot and has been up till now very reliable. It gets cleaned, inspected and shot quite often by several different shooters. I had the chance to put many rounds down range with it so far and I like it as much as my SR9E(almost). For the price I would too consider the Security9. The only other ones I have shot is my range buddies Security9 compacts and they both beat the snot out of theirs with no reported issues. Good luck and look around there are many 9mms on the market that will fit your needs. There should be data somewhere on the Security9 and round count information.


+1


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

OK sports fans, got home with the Security9 and have had it apart and is clean, oiled and ready to go. Next chance when it isn't raining, cold, or both, I'll add to this.
Fit and finish on this one is remarkable. Everything has a nice even and pretty close tolerance. The action is smooth, and single action as far as I can tell, so the thing I love about it, is the thing that others reel over, the thumb safety. The thing I like least about it is what others love and it is a 9MM. So there is that. If they made it in a 40S&W I would have been sold a long time ago on it, but it only comes in nine, for now.
The grip is nice with good texture and angle. The trigger and safety are crisp and smooth (right out of the box, rather surprising to me), the thumb lever is a bit smallish, but that isn't all bad, and the redundant trigger lever is familiar, so that is nice.
For the doubters, the rails and saddle inside the polymer is some non magnetic metal, probably aluminum, but that is speculation, and the reason there are no distinguishable shiny slide tracts. It is black so nothing shiny to look at and make you feel better. The slide, barrel, keeper pin, safety, and slide stop are magnetic. The finish is blued, rather nostalgic, but it is a budget gun.
I kinda don't care that some sort of tool is needed (at least for now) to pull the primary keeper pin. It is different, certainly not a deal breaker as just about anything will suffice to pop it out when the slide is positioned. All for now that I can think of off the cuff, but more to come as I get it.
Cheers


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

SamBond said:


> Ruger stopped production of the SR9c for a while. Many of us thought it was gone for good.
> Now I see they are back in production and only available thru Sports South Distributor as an "exclusive" model.
> 
> https://www.ruger.com/products/srSeries/models.html
> ...


The SR9C has been in the lime light for quite a while now. I saw one on sale the other day for $279. And I have been debating on getting another one as a spare. I doubt the way Ruger seems to be going now they will have a gun of this quality again, (other than the American which is a little too heavy). Heck, I paid something like $430 for mine years ago. And given the quality, can see how that would represent a fair price today. To get that quality at the prices now, is a heck of a good deal.
I love how this gun will hold 10+1, but easily convert to a 17+1. The only complaint I had over the years was the fact that every time I shot one, I felt like I was wasting ammo as it felt like shooting a 22.cal. Always a good gun for 25 yds. I have been thinking of getting another one, but also went out and bought more magazines for the one I do have now. I have about a dozen of themand if I buy a second one would increase the mags as a bonus.(or just put the money in more mags.)


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Jeb Stuart said:


> I saw one on sale the other day for $279.


Dang, that's cheap for an SR9c! I had one for a while, didn't work out for me so I got rid of it.
A friend has one that never misses a lick, he loves his. I shot mine at 25 yd off sandbags. VERY small groups for a SD pistol. I never tried it a 50 yd but I'm sure it would be 50 yd capable.


Jeb Stuart said:


> I doubt* the way Ruger seems to be going now* they will have a gun of this quality again,


Yeah, QC at Ruger ain't what it used to be but they have the best customer service in the business.
They still have very good all steel revolvers. If ANY Ruger gives you trouble Ruger's CS will take care of you, no argument. 


LostinTexas said:


> OK sports fans, got home with the Security9


A shooting buddy has a Security9 . I've fired it a few times. It seems like it is going to be a good and reliable pistol and it fits the hand well, he really likes his.
Happy Shooting guys and Congrats on the Security9, LostinTexas.

Sam


----------



## chinabald (Mar 6, 2019)

I see I am late to the thread. I don't have a ton of rounds through mine, but I carry it every day in a sticky holster. It carries fine for me.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

OK, sports fans and skeptics.
Took the S9 to the range today and have to say, I was kinda underwhelmed.
Almost every bit of it I'll blame on my 20 year old hand loads that the pistol didn't like. It choked on about every 2nd or 3rd round.
Put in some 124 mix of Gold Dot and Golden Saber, and it ate it like a kid in a candy shop.
147 Winchester Ranger, the Non-T kind, and it was a fat man at the buffet. (I'm a fat man so bite me) It became better and better as the day went on. Still not "bet my life reliable" as far as I'm concerned, but working on it.
I did notice a couple of things, so a little polishing when I got home resolved some machine marks on the ramp and a sharp little lip on the roof of the chamber.
It is now smooooooth, so we'll try again at a later date.
OK, when it worked. It shot really well, has a nice recoil pulse, pretty accurate, and will be plenty of pistol for carry, night stand, or what ever. It is blued, so my carrying it much probably won't happen since I sweat like a hostage in the summer time. 
Get a little reliability out of it, and it will be a winner. I'm sure the next trip will be better, if not, I'll see what Ruger has to say about it.
Cheers


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

LostinTexas said:


> Took the S9 to the range today and have to say, I was kinda underwhelmed.





LostinTexas said:


> Still not "bet my life reliable" as far as I'm concerned, but working on it.





SamBond said:


> *Yeah, QC at Ruger ain't what it used to be*


Yeah, I dumped an SR9c after its second trip back to Ruger. I truly believe it was fixed but I simply lost that "bet my life reliable" feeling so... 
Well good luck and let us know how things go.

Sam


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

It would seem the little bit of polishing was the magic trick. Today the S9 digested reloads for days gone by, 124 HST and Golden Saber, along with 147 HST.
It still needs some "proving" but a much more enthusiast outing this time.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

LostinTexas said:


> It would seem the little bit of polishing was the magic trick. Today the S9 digested reloads for days gone by, 124 HST and Golden Saber, along with 147 HST.
> It still needs some "proving" but a much more enthusiast outing this time.


Well, that's good to hear. How many rounds do you think you have through your pistol now?


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

berettatoter said:


> Well, that's good to hear. How many rounds do you think you have through your pistol now?


Only about 300.
It was so poor a performer on the first trip that I just gave in. The second trip was more impressive, but some other "things" got in the way of proving the pistol.
I'm looking at an alternate place to shoot without the grumpy "thing" to come and fuss, even though I was in one of the LE pods, and the only person on the property, standing in a cold rain at 50 degrees with a brisk north wind. There are two covered lines on the property.
I have a call in to the owner of the range, but he's on vacation and maybe even stuck out of state, so I'll get some answers.
I want to run about 300-400 through it hard, without a failure, and "Now" at least 100 SD rounds that I plan to carry, just to make sure. 
My normal MO for a new or repaired pistol is run it like a rented mule froma a man I hate for 400 rounds without failure.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

When my new Ruger EC9S stopped on me I sent it in and got it back with a new slide and zero explanation. 
I'm sorry, but I viewed that gun like a cheating spouse. If she does it once, she will do it again. 
I traded it off on a G26 that rides in my holster as I type these words. This one I trust.

GW


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Goldwing said:


> When my new Ruger EC9S stopped on me I sent it in and got it back with a new slide and zero explanation.
> I'm sorry, but I viewed that gun like a cheating spouse. If she does it once, she will do it again.
> I traded it off on a G26 that rides in my holster as I type these words. This one I trust.
> 
> GW


I've had Rugers, Glocks, Colts, and FN's all give random problems in one way or another. All but the Glock was ammo related. It took a little effort on my part and the Glock went away as fast as I could get rid of it. No other Glocks have ever even given a hiccup.
Sometimes there are just little things. It may well go back to Ruger, but I need to make sure it isn't ammo or a simple machine mark, and it seems to be. 
It doesn't matter, it is all starting from Square One, it has to prove itself, just like everything else.


----------

